# Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag



## Fischotte (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
möchte mir eine Angeltasche zulegen, 
diese sollte aber von guter Qualität sein
UND groß genug sein für Kleinteile wie z.B. Posen, Haken, Ersatzrolle, Fischtöter, Messer, Zange, usw...

ich habe auch schon 2 Angeltaschen in der Auswahl, möchte aber mal eure Meinung dazu lesen!

Zum einen interessiert mich die 
*Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B0051FFYIW/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=16435051&s=sports



und die LIDL Angeltasche http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=14504


würde mich über eure Meinungen bzw. Vorschläge/Empfehlungen freuen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

reparier mal den Anazon Link, dann kam man auch vergleichen, wenn ich das richtig sehe vergleichst Du 2 komplett verschiedene Taschen.


----------



## Fischotte (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Hallo

hab den Link jetz nochmal korrigiert,
sicher sind es 2 verschiedene Angeltaschen,
einmal die LIDL ANGELTASCHE und dann die Angeltasche von IRON CLAW "Buddy Bag"

Also los, möcht mal gerne Eure Meinungen dazu lesen, würde mich auch über Empfehlungen freuen!


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Die Lidl Tasche ist für mich eine Spinnfischer Tasche, lange Posen die länger als 18cm sind, bekommst du nicht in die Sortimentsboxen.


----------



## Fischotte (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Die Lidl Tasche ist für mich eine Spinnfischer Tasche, *lange Posen die länger als 18cm sind, bekommst du nicht in die Sortimentsboxen*.







Hallo

habe mir von der LIDL Angeltasche mal die Beschreibung besorgt:

*Eigenschaften:
* 

*Gepolsterte, wasserabweisende Zubehörtasche aus Polyester für den Angelsport*
*Mit 2 Seitentaschen, 1 Fronttasche, Namensschildfach und 4 Materialeinschüben mit elastischen Abtrennungen*
*Tragegriff und gepolsterter, abnehmbarer Schultergurt*
*Verstärkte Unterseite mit Standnoppen*
*Reißverschluss mit 2-Wege-Reißverschlussschieber und -zieher*
*Inklusive 8 Boxen für Angelaccessoires*

*Maße:
ca. B 38 x H 30 x T 26 cm

*hmmm, wenn ich mir aber mal die genauen Maße der Tasche anschaue, dann bezweifle ich deine Aussage!

Wüsste nur zu gerne die Maße von den Tackleboxen...


*

*


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*



Fischotte schrieb:


> LIDL Angeltasche
> 
> Wüsste nur zu gerne die Maße von den Tackleboxen...




20 x 13,5 x 4


Gruß Toxe

P.S. Die Lidl-Tasche ist echt TOP ! ! !


----------



## Anglero (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Nimm diese hier 
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/iron-claw-taschen/iron-claw-spinnertasche-small.htm
oder 
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/iron-claw-taschen/iron-claw-spinnertasche-large.htm
, kosten kaum mehr, besser verarbeitet, durchdachtere Details. Die Boxen sind für diverse Posen lang genug. Die *Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag *ist mit Sicherheit zu klein. 

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Daniel78 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Ich hatte die Lidltasche und habe sie am nächsten Tag zurück gebracht. Sicherlich ist sie günstig ABER wenn du die unterste Box haben willst musst du alle darüber entnehmen. Sprich du kannst die Tasche nur von oben öffnen und nicht von vorn. Das Schulterpolster kannst du auch nicht verstellen, ebenfalls nervig! Das habe ich als Nachteil angesehen. Gruß Daniel


----------



## Downbeat (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Also ich würde dir vom Buddy Bag abraten wenn das ganze dem ansitzen dienen soll. Da wäre mir zuwenig Platz.
Die Lidl Tasche hab ich selber und keine Probleme bisher, wenn man vernünftig packt, sind auch Posen, sofern sie in Kiste/Rohr verpackt sind, kein Problem. (Wie schon erwähnt aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Länge, ich habe da mit "normalen" Wagglern von Drennnan noch keine Probleme)
Übrigens kann man die Boxen auch hochkant reinstellen, dann kommt man an alles dran, es passen dann nur leider nicht alle Boxen rein, was für mich ebenfalls kein Problem darstellt.
Als einzige Alternative sehe ich die IronClaw Spinnertasche in L. Das wäre Preis/Leistungsmässig in einem akzeptablen Bereich, obwohl nicht viel größer als die Lidltasche, einziger "Vorteil" Fronteinschub.
Wenn du es größer haben willst google mal "Carryall" im Karpfenbereich, da sind aber keine Boxen dabei und preislich meist auch eine andere Liga.


----------



## Joker66 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Die Iron Claw Buddy Bag, ist eine reine Spinntasche.

Die ist gut, wenn du mit wenig Ausrüstung "Strecke" machen willst, 
- ich habe die selbst im Taschensortiment.
Bei Amazon sind ein paar Userbilder, die einem die Größe der Tasche ganz gut anzeigen.
Für deine Bedürfnisse ist es wohl eher die falsche.

So long, Petri


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*



Daniel78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Lidltasche und habe sie am nächsten Tag zurück gebracht. Sicherlich ist sie günstig ABER wenn du die unterste Box haben willst musst du alle darüber entnehmen. Sprich du kannst die Tasche nur von oben öffnen und nicht von vorn. ...l



Die Boxen kann man auch quer einstellen  Das mit dem Polster ist so eine Sache, ich würde die Lidl tasche definitiv nicht mitnehmen wenn ich Strecke mache, auf einem Boot ist die oke. 

Bei Strecke benutze ich einen Hip Bag von P+M oder einen Jig Rucksack von Rozemeijer.


----------



## Fischotte (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*



Anglero schrieb:


> Nimm diese hier
> http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/iron-claw-taschen/iron-claw-spinnertasche-small.htm
> oder
> http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/iron-claw-taschen/iron-claw-spinnertasche-large.htm
> ...





vielen dank für die Empfehlung, werd ich mir mal näher ansehen!


----------



## Fischotte (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

*@ all
vielen dank für eure Nachrichten!*



*hier habe ich noch eine schöne Angeltasche gefunden:*

http://www.fettekarpfen.de/anaconda-carp-gear-bag-i.html
*Eine  Tasche für die wichtigsten Utensilien des Anglers. Der Innenraum ist  mit stark gepolsterten Trennwänden versehen und durch ein Klettsystem  individuell verstellbar.Drei aufgesetzte, geräumige Außentaschen, bieten  zusätzlichen Platz. *



*Produktmerkmale:*





 *Wasserabweisendes, extrem strapazierfähiges Material*
 *Extra starke Polsterung *
 *Maße: 42 x 32 x 28 cm *
 *Hergestellt aus 450 / 600 D*




von den Maßen her würde ich DIESE dann vorziehen, Tackleboxen könnte ich mir dann ggf. dazu kaufen!


----------



## meerforelli (4. November 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

#6#6#6ich habe die aldi tasche selber und bin recht zufrieden auser das wie ich finde die boxen zu klein sind ansonsten ist sie eine perfekte allrounder tasche!!!!!!!!​ 
petri heil!!!!!!!


----------



## Flifi97 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Hi,

ich benutze die iron Claw Tasche beim Spinnfischen und vollkommen zufrieden. Platz ist genug und eine Polsterung am Gurt ist auch vorhanden.
Kann sie weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Fischotte (7. November 2011)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Petri heil,

also jetzt hab ich mir erstmal die LIDL Angelzubehörtasche 
http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Angelzubehoertasche gekauft, bin damit sehr zufrieden, super Qualität und Verarbeitung, ausserdem sind noch 6 große und 2 kleine Tackleboxen dabei, und das zu einem sehr günstigen Preis, wenn man bedenkt was alleine schon so eine Box im Anglerladen kostet!
Der Schultergurt ist eig. auch lang genug, falls man etwas dicker ist, kann man sich zb. bei ebay oder aus nem Armeeladen einen längeren Schultergurt besorgen, der LIDL Schultergurt ist austauschbar!
Da die Tackleboxen für alles lange wie zb. Posen nicht geeignet sind, habe ich mir aussem Baumarkt diese Box besorgt: http://www.amazon.de/Sortimentskasten-gr%C3%BCn-6-F%C3%A4cher-275x180x41mm/dp/B001CG7MXY/ref=pd_sim_diy_3 da bekomme ich problemlos auch längere Posen, usw. rein!

fazit: die LIDL Angelzubehörtasche ist die richtige Wahl fürs Spinnfischen, sehr gute Qualität, sehr gute Verarbeitung, gut gepolstert, 6 große und 2 kleinere Tackleboxen und das alles für knappe 25 euro!

das lustige ist aber, das die LIDL Taschen bei ebay für mehr Geld auslaufen als diese im LIDL Onlineshop kosten:q:q:q


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (20. März 2013)

*AW: Lidl Angeltasche vs. Iron Claw Tasche Buddy Bag*

Da es bei uns zur Zeit bei Lidl wieder diese Angeltasche gibt, habe ich einmal ein kleines Review für das 2011er Model geschrieben.Diese sollte sich (außer in der Farbe) nicht sonderlich vom 2013er Modell unterscheiden...


http://berlin-street-fishing.blogspot.de/2013/03/lild-angeltasche-modell-2011.html

Viel Spass


----------

